# before and after Schnauzer coat stripping



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

This is the pics I promised Herricks Mommy in January. Sorry.

The before pics were taken in January and I forgot to take after. So I took photos today of the dog after her stripping from yesterday. So she was 8mo in the before pic and 10 mo in the after. And she is a Standard Schnauzer. She also had her spay surgery in late Feb so the tummy hair has not grown back. hence the tucked up tummy look. The before pics are taken with a camera that had a flash, the after with the cell phone camera (no flash) 

Before:







After:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

upload to photobucket then copy the "direct link" and click the little picture button on your post and past the "direct link" into the pop up.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Keechak said:


> upload to photobucket then copy the "direct link" and click the little picture button on your post and past the "direct link" into the pop up.


Whew, am trying. When I clicked the little picture icon in this forums' toolbar I NEVER got it to work. When I clicked the info on PB then Direct paste to my post THEN it worked. Wierdness. hate computers.... In PB I had to click each individual pic, then ask to generate HTML codes, then find the URL code info then click that and copy, then direct paste to the post.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Is that the difference just from stripping, or was he trimmed too? 
If it's just from being stripped, it's amazing what a difference it makes!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Pai said:


> Is that the difference just from stripping, or was he trimmed too?
> If it's just from being stripped, it's amazing what a difference it makes!


it is all done by hand stripping. ESP the body, head and rear. The very short places. The only place that I could see clippers being used is the ear edges. They look clippered. But other than that it must be by hand. The groomer is violently opposed to clippering a standard schnauzer. I had originally suggested that she clipper the difficult places Rear end and under the neck. I got some serious eye rolling for that suggestion. Lol! Later on the groomer told me that she would not have taken me on as a client if I had asked her to clip the dog. So she seems to be a bit of a purist. This is my first SS. And first groomer. It's a learning experience for me


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

forgot to add, for Herricks Mommy. This stripping session lasted 2 days. From 9am to 3pm one day and 9am to 2pm the next. Forst day was $96 and second was $60. both prices include a 20% tip.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks SO much nicer now! the groomer did a wonderful job.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

NRB said:


> forgot to add, for Herricks Mommy. This stripping session lasted 2 days. From 9am to 3pm one day and 9am to 2pm the next. Forst day was $96 and second was $60. both prices include a 20% tip.


GREAT price! Wow..I charge $60 an HOUR! LOL She is looking great!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> GREAT price! Wow..I charge $60 an HOUR! LOL She is looking great!


Graco22 I bet that you would do a wonderful job. I have concerns about this groomers job b/c when I look at the lighter colored hair shafts, they appear to be cut at the end. As if the groomer is using a knife to hand strip and the hairs are getting cut instead of pulled all the way out. But there are also areas where it is obvious that hair was removed...tiny little bald spots. Soooo I wonder if I am getting what I paid for? I mean aren't the light grey colored hair shafts always tipped in black?? so the tips are getting snapped off instead of the entire hair shaft being pulled out. BUT the dog has a shorter coat after the groomer trip, so.... it must be that the hair is getting removed. Enough o the hair is getting removed. (OK so my fear was that f the hair gets cut instead of pulled then it will all grow in 1 color and look like a clippered dog) 

I keep hoping that I will be able to drive the dog the 4 hrs round trip to visit the breeder and ask her opinion of the stripping. But I can never seem to find the time to make that drive. 

I am still very much in the learning process of how a good stripped coat should look.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

NRB said:


> Graco22 I bet that you would do a wonderful job. I have concerns about this groomers job b/c when I look at the lighter colored hair shafts, they appear to be cut at the end. As if the groomer is using a knife to hand strip and the hairs are getting cut instead of pulled all the way out. But there are also areas where it is obvious that hair was removed...tiny little bald spots. Soooo I wonder if I am getting what I paid for? I mean aren't the light grey colored hair shafts always tipped in black?? so the tips are getting snapped off instead of the entire hair shaft being pulled out. BUT the dog has a shorter coat after the groomer trip, so.... it must be that the hair is getting removed. Enough o the hair is getting removed. (OK so my fear was that f the hair gets cut instead of pulled then it will all grow in 1 color and look like a clippered dog)
> 
> I keep hoping that I will be able to drive the dog the 4 hrs round trip to visit the breeder and ask her opinion of the stripping. But I can never seem to find the time to make that drive.
> 
> I am still very much in the learning process of how a good stripped coat should look.


Its hard to say without seeing the coat. If the groomer is a "purist" as you describe, I would think she is sure that she isn't cutting the coat, also assuming she knows what she's doing. The grey hairs you are seeing could be undercoat, or they could just be grey hairs. Not every single hair is a tipped hair. Even if a few of the hairs are getting cut, the hope is that the next session, those hairs are pulled and you won't lose any of the good coat anyway. Are you set up on a schedule now for rolling the coat?


----------

